# 06/20/2011 Ft. Pickens Pier



## Piscator25 (Feb 15, 2010)

Made a short trip to Pickens Monday, 06/20/2011, midday. Plenty of two to three inch scaled sardines horded up against east side from thirty feet off shore all the way to end of pier. Gulf water is well up into bay. Every 15 minutes or so a small school of spanish would make their way by and crash the bait. If you were quick enough, they would reef up. We caught one on a Mirrodine 17MR18 with no leader.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report, any kings being caught?


----------



## jigmaster500 (Jun 7, 2011)

Probably not to many, my buddy over there says they haven't been hitting to many lately.


----------

